
Design and Creativity Are Borderless - gsempe
https://www.esperanto.design/
======
rchaud
Was one of the stops on this creator's journey Lag City?

I don't know because I had to sit through > 5 sec loading animation, which
just brought up a "Click here" screen that also needed additional loading
time.

Fully expect this to be on Awwwards' Site of the Day sooner or later.

------
intrepidhero
I've been curious about esperanto for a long time and in the midst of serious
study of design so was pretty excited to see the intersection here...

Unfortunately this just seems to be some kind of logo. Looks nifty. But the
meaning is not clear to me.

------
wefarrell
This is reminiscent of the early 2000s when flash developers were able to
convince their clients they needed fancy animations and a splash page.

The design distracts from the content, which is pretty terrible when the
subject is design.

------
smpetrey
Loading... loading... loading...

~~~
tannerc
You can tell the experience level of a designer by the number of unnecessary
animations and transitions they put into an experience. The two are often
inversely correlated.

------
weego
hey it's just like Flash but without the consistent framerate

